# mastiff? dog de bordeux?



## chili2123 (Jun 21, 2013)

hey guys need some help about my dog.

i have just got a dog through online a couple weeks ago and saw this beautiful dog that caught my eye straight away. the description was '' £350 mastiff his 1 year and 7 months old, good with kids and other dogs also good on/off leash''. when i saw this advert i contacted the seller straight away and then made agreement of when can i see the dog first before i buy it. so the seller and i decide to meet up the next day and he told me will bring the dog along with him so i can see him as soon as i get off the station. when i got there and saw the dog i straight away smiled at him and pat his head. he was big and macular and pretty calm. After me and the seller went to a nearby park with dog and had a chat about the dogs temperament, food age etc...but first question to my mind was what breed is he? the seller answered his a dog de bordeux but when i look at the dog he don't really look like it. which got me more to doubt the seller also he said his age was only 8 months old and when i asked him why does it state on the description his 1 year and 7 months old, he replied '' oh i didn't mean to put that in there it just something that needs to be filled up for the advert to be approved'' i also asked why did you want to sell him? he replied '' i didn't want to but i have to as i already have enough dogs to look after and also I'm busy most of the time from work and can't really give each and one of them time and attention that they need and would want him to be in a good family home''.. from there i started to have more doubts..also when i start playing with the dog there was some scabs on the side of his ear and scabs on the top bit of his nose and scabs on his leg and a bite bark across his face...i felt sorry for the dog state and with out any thought i bought him, when i took him home he was so good and i also bath him to clean up. its been a few weeks and he has never shown any signs of aggression. his good with other dogs and also to mention kids. but what confuses me is what breed is he really is? any help or advice would be great thanks..

(heres a pic of him now)


----------



## chili2123 (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

I've got two ddb's and he does not look like a pure one.

Color is right including the eyes.

Looks far too small and lacks the pugged face and undershot jaw.


----------



## cavan (Mar 2, 2009)

Not a ddb face is all wrong. And at 8 mnth should be much bigger


----------



## chili2123 (Jun 21, 2013)

GT2540 said:


> I've got two ddb's and he does not look like a pure one.
> 
> Color is right including the eyes.
> 
> Looks far too small and lacks the pugged face and undershot jaw.



yeah the color and eyes are the only ones that are right. if his not a pure ddb any clue to what mix he could be or what breed he might be?


----------



## chili2123 (Jun 21, 2013)

cavan said:


> Not a ddb face is all wrong. And at 8 mnth should be much bigger


he is quite big but not that big to what you say, any clue to what breed he is?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Definitely not a thoroughbred dogue - you're right there.

Not being funny, but I would always be very suspicious of buying a dog when I can't even go to the home. The first thing that came into my mind when I read your post was that he could have been stolen, or maybe for dog fighting so the owner wouldn't want you to go to his home, so he's untraceable if anything goes wrong.

In today's society of stealing dogs to sell on, I would question whether he was stolen - have you thought about getting your vet to scan him?


----------



## chili2123 (Jun 21, 2013)

feorag said:


> Definitely not a thoroughbred dogue - you're right there.
> 
> Not being funny, but I would always be very suspicious of buying a dog when I can't even go to the home. The first thing that came into my mind when I read your post was that he could have been stolen, or maybe for dog fighting so the owner wouldn't want you to go to his home, so he's untraceable if anything goes wrong.
> 
> In today's society of stealing dogs to sell on, I would question whether he was stolen - have you thought about getting your vet to scan him?



hi thanks for your reply, yes i was suspicious at first but my curiosity and interest got the best of me to be honest. would take him to vet but his not been chipped. i had people came up to me and ask me if he was a pit which i don't think he is. his been around other dogs and he has never shown any aggression and his actually good with people. also quite a few people said he looks like a staff on a mastiff body but with a bigger head compare to a staff. i don't really know but i planned to get him chipped as soon as possible but I'm just worried that he might be a ''pit'' which some people say and might be taken away from me which i don't want and these past few weeks I've grown attached to this cuddly boy, other than that his a very loveable dog.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

I wouldnt say hes a pit either, ddb cross with somrthing but not a clue what. Maybe one of the other bullie breeds.


----------



## chili2123 (Jun 21, 2013)

mitsi said:


> I wouldnt say hes a pit either, ddb cross with somrthing but not a clue what. Maybe one of the other bullie breeds.


thats good to hear cause thats what i think too, but some people can't seems to see it


----------



## chili2123 (Jun 21, 2013)

took this picture of him this morning


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Ddb x american bulldog maybe.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

does he have a cross of hair on his back? it looks like a DDB cross ridgeback, possibly cane corso, or presa maybe


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

Lovely dog, might be worth popping to the Vets to see if he is microchipped to make sure he is not stolen.

Very pretty.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

I would suggest he's a red nosed staff X mastiff. Looks identical to red nosed staffs, eye colour is the same etc.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

is it not a red nose pit, from ireland and not red nose staff? 
does look like that doesn't it... gorgeous dog whatever it is... :2thumb:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

sn8ks4life said:


> is it not a red nose pit, from ireland and not red nose staff?
> does look like that doesn't it... gorgeous dog whatever it is... :2thumb:


I wouldn't say pit fella, you can get some real nice red nosed staffies

here is one I was looking at 

Red Nose Staffordshire Bull Terrierpost Photos Of Your Dogs Pistonheads Vkrmxsf | Dog Breed Wallpaper

I wouldn't say the dog has DDB in it but maybe American bull perhaps, I have a presa X and his head is completely different, they tend to have wider noses than the pooch in question...

Nice to see your still about tho, you still keeping T's ??


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

Yea i don't come on here much anymore tbh bruv.... nice to see you around too though lol.... keeping well i hope? 
yea still keeping, mainly Chilobrachys nowadays 
yourself? or just the pooch?
I still got hte big AF ornata from your collection  lol
she is luffly....

i didn't even know you could get red nose staffs :/ time to do some research lol.....





Dr3d said:


> I wouldn't say pit fella, you can get some real nice red nosed staffies
> 
> here is one I was looking at
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

sn8ks4life said:


> Yea i don't come on here much anymore tbh bruv.... nice to see you around too though lol.... keeping well i hope?
> yea still keeping, mainly Chilobrachys nowadays
> yourself? or just the pooch?
> I still got hte big AF ornata from your collection  lol
> ...


Sent you a PM so I didn't clutter the OP thread 

Sorry OP


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

chili2123 said:


> would take him to vet but his not been chipped.


All due respect, but how do you know this if you haven't had him checked out?


----------



## chili2123 (Jun 21, 2013)

GT2540 said:


> does he have a cross of hair on his back? it looks like a DDB cross ridgeback, possibly cane corso, or presa maybe


he doesn't have it but possibly one of those breed me thinks


----------



## chili2123 (Jun 21, 2013)

R1Dan said:


> Lovely dog, might be worth popping to the Vets to see if he is microchipped to make sure he is not stolen.
> 
> Very pretty.



booked an appointment on monday so hopefully his not


----------



## chili2123 (Jun 21, 2013)

Dr3d said:


> I would suggest he's a red nosed staff X mastiff. Looks identical to red nosed staffs, eye colour is the same etc.


yeah I've seen the link



sn8ks4life said:


> is it not a red nose pit, from ireland and not red nose staff?
> does look like that doesn't it... gorgeous dog whatever it is... :2thumb:


maybe his cross with one of these you mention?



Dr3d said:


> I wouldn't say pit fella, you can get some real nice red nosed staffies
> 
> here is one I was looking at
> 
> ...


he actually kinda look like that puppy in that link same eyes and nose but his to big to be a stuffy. 



Dr3d said:


> Sent you a PM so I didn't clutter the OP thread
> 
> Sorry OP


its alright 



feorag said:


> All due respect, but how do you know this if you haven't had him checked out?


the man that i bought him from told me he hasn't been chipped and had no injections done. when i asked him why he said he didn't really had no time for any of those since he has a lot of dogs and most his dogs are not chipped which he says. but i booked an appointment on monday for him just to make sure.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

chili2123 said:


> the man that i bought him from told me he hasn't been chipped and had no injections done. when i asked him why he said he didn't really had no time for any of those since he has a lot of dogs and most his dogs are not chipped which he says. but i booked an appointment on monday for him just to make sure.


think i would have run for the hills at that point.

sorry i know this wont be what you want to hear, but the above, not letting you meet him at his house plus the price has dodgy written all over it.

he looks a nice dog so best of luck with him, but be prepared for the possibility that he's either been bred not to be a very nice dog, or he was somebody elses nice dog not long ago.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

There are people crossing DDB, mastitis, staffs, am bulldog to try to get dogs who look like pitbulls. The problem with this is it doesn't matter if a dog has any pitbull in it or not as under the law there a type so any dog regardless of parentage is classed at pitbull type if they look enough like a pitbull type. They don't have to look exactly like one just enough, so many non standard staffs and there crosses have been deemed type.

I'd get him neutered (when finished growing), chipped, insured and get him into a training class so he will be perfect behaved so that way if someone did ever report him as possibly being type and the police agreed with them he will have the best chance of you getting a judge to allow him on the exempted dogs list.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

PPVallhunds said:


> There are people crossing DDB, mastitis, staffs, am bulldog to try to get dogs who look like pitbulls. The problem with this is it doesn't matter if a dog has any pitbull in it or not as under the law there a type *so any dog regardless of parentage is classed at pitbull type if they look enough like a pitbull type*. They don't have to look exactly like one just enough, so many non standard staffs and there crosses have been deemed type.
> 
> *I'd get him neutered (when finished growing), chipped, insured and get him into a training class so he will be perfect behaved so that way if someone did ever report him as possibly being type and the police agreed with them he will have the best chance of you getting a judge to allow him on the exempted dogs list*.


BIB1: This is exactly what I'd be worried about, especially since the OP lives in England. The police have been known to seize (and destroy, because the owners weren't prepared to take the necessary steps to reclaim their dogs) all sorts of mixed bull type dogs, because a measuring tape deemed them as being "of type". To many of us, those dogs don't look anything like real Pits!
BIB2: Just to be 100% sure the dog can have a life with you, I would definitely seek advise about this.


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

Any updates on chipping?

vets go ok?


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

Hope chili2123 is ok, that dog did look pretty hungry : victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, I'm wondering why he didn't reply to your post and hasn't updated us with his vet visit.


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

feorag said:


> Yes, I'm wondering why he didn't reply to your post and hasn't updated us with his vet visit.



Be good to know how hes doing.


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

*Dogue x Rottie*

I would say , there's definately some Rottweiler in the mix . Cheers Chris


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

such a gorgeous dog 

many years ago i had a friend with a dogue de bordeoux/staffy and it looks the exact same as the one pictured


----------



## SerpentIRE (May 21, 2008)

No judgements here but more of a heads upto others, the way the dog was purchased is not the way it should be done. Especially with molossaur type breeds ,get to know a good breeder and learn about your pup and its parents , how they are kept and represented within the family group.

Anyway on to the handsome fella himself

No bulldog or mastiff showing for me in the head

Bodytype is showing signs though.

The head shape and size is for me is a pitbull terrier staight out....

Muzzle is very long for a bulldog/mastiff and no hanging jowel's or undershot jaw which is typical.

IMO he is what I would call a APT cross, first and foremost rather than DDB cross, u can get dna tests to confirm parentage as far back as 5 generations if you really wanted to know specifics.

Very similar to Red rose in colouration throughout the body .

Either way stunning dog and best of luck...do right by him and he will do right by you.

Cheers

Noel


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm still wondering what has happened with this dog. He was going to the vet to be scanned for a chip 3 weeks ago and the OP hasn't been on since.

I hope the dog wasn't found to have a chip and been stolen or, worse, identified as being "of pit bull type" and taken away!


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

I pmd the op to ask how hes doing, no response.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

SerpentIRE said:


> No judgements here but more of a heads upto others, the way the dog was purchased is not the way it should be done. Especially with molossaur type breeds ,get to know a good breeder and learn about your pup and its parents , how they are kept and represented within the family group.
> 
> Anyway on to the handsome fella himself
> 
> ...



I would agree with you that dog screams pit bull type. Let's hope he hasn't ended up in the wrong hands given the op hasn't been heard from since :/


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

Gotta be said... Sounds sus... Nobody would buy a dog in Those Circumstances unless they didnt care, or through Naive misguided Compassion... either way, i cant imagine OP Coming Back. Reckon they did care but were Taken as a mark...

Dont care about their money or Pride, just hope dog is being cared for somewhere Proper Like


----------



## chili2123 (Jun 21, 2013)

hey guys sorry if haven't been on ever since i posted this. i had no internet and was busy working paying off bills. well heres the good news! :mf_dribble: after a couple of days when i posted this thread i had an appointment with the vet and that time when i took the dog in and got him check. the vet ask me some questions regarding about what breed he is and other questions if his had his injections. so i answered his a mastiff cross possibly and since i only got him off from someone I'm not really sure if his had his injections or not, as the previous owner told me he hasn't and i also told the vet how i got the dog and told him the story. so the vet made sure if he has been chipped or not with a type of device like you see in airport when they check you but smaller than that. ( sorry that sounded really dumb as i don't know what the device is called ha! ) anyways he hasn't been chip and the vet also said his teeth are more mastiff and his size but the rest of him is different also his under jaw is not mastiff like. he also added that his other half is a bull breed but not sure which one as it shows more dominant features. he ruled out that could be a pit but then again the only way to make sure is by doing dna test. but i declined it. also the vet says his about 8 months and he also checked the dogs scars at the side of his face and on top of his nose and told me this was caused by another dog, from that he asked me a couple questions such as: has he been aggressive towards other dogs? are you still in contact with the previous owner? and i answered he hasn't been aggressive towards any other dog as he always plays with my neighbours dog and when i take him out to the park his actually good with other dogs and people too and i haven't spoke the previous owner ever since his phone always goes to voicemail when i call. the vet told me that its possible maybe the reason his previous owner got rid of him cause his not aggressive or maybe some other reason. so i asked him what makes you think he got rid of him cause he wasn't aggressive. from there me the vet my girlfriend started talking about dog fighting. of how people use dogs to fight and bet moneys for their own sick pleasure! also the vet said what these people do is they usually test a dog if their aggressive or not and once it shows no aggression at all they get rid of the dog... but anyways cut to the story short. i said it don't really matter what he is or what not as long as his this loving towards me and my family and not people/dog aggressive at all, this what only matters and i can never have a better dog than this. all i can say is (barry) the dog is the most gentle and loving dog i can ever have and i don't really care about what he is or not what i care about is his in loving family with me : victory: also the vet put him down on the paper as mastiff cross : victory:
here he is now coming to up to 10 months and he is now fully registered under my name 






















































:no1:


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

Good on ya... and Love the name Barry :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Glad he wasn't chipped (and therefore maybe stolen), but your vet's suggestions came as no surprise to me, cos I was thinking that way myself. It appeared that the previous owner had too much to hide, given the way he met you and wasn't answering the phone etc.

Anyways - just glad that you've got him and he has a good home where he's well looked after. :no1:


----------

